# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartslag voelen in handen voeten ?

## rafaelo

hallo is het normaal dat je je hart voelt kloppen in je handen? op je pols natuurlijk wel maar ik voel het heel goed gwoon in me hand zelf. en als ik ga slaapen voel ik het ook in me nek hals als ik een paar x draai word het iets minder soms kan ik er niet van in slaap komen best iritant. kweet niet wat het is vast nix ergs maar het valt me vaak op

----------


## Timmy

Ik heb precies hetzelde probleem, en hierdoor kan het inderdaad soms moeilijk zijn om in te slaap te vallen. Of ik wordt soms rond een uur of 5 wakker van de harde hartslag. 
Ben jij er achter waar het aan ligt?
gr. tim

----------

